
China Shuts Down All Cinemas, Again - bookofjoe
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/china-shuts-down-all-cinemas-again-128
======
ardy42
The link doesn't work. This looks like the correct one:

[https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/china-shuts-down-
all-...](https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/china-shuts-down-all-cinemas-
again-1287040)

~~~
bookofjoe
Thanks!

